# White turns red when photo is rendered in "Develop" mode ("Reset" no longer works)



## chris_j (Jan 18, 2015)

I started using Lightroom 2 weeks ago and everything was working great until today. I am using Lightroom 5.7 with Windows 7 64 bit.

Normally when I mess up a photo, I use the "Reset" button to restore the image. Never a problem, until today. 
I think I was playing around with the Luminance, and I noticed white turning into clear red. I press "Reset" but nothing happenend. So then I restarted the program; still nothing. Then I re-installed the program. Still the same issue. Also when I "Set Default..." the issue remains. I also removed my "Appdata" folder, still the same issue.

SUMMARY:
- Any photo rendered in "Develop" mode turns white into clear red (see screenshot)
- RAW image look normal using IrFanView
- Image looks normal in "Library" mode of Lightroom
- Image looks normal when exporting as JPG from Lightroom

So the only issue I have is when I am in "Develop" mode. With the red color it's impossible to develop a photo. 

I must be doing something very basic wrong. Can anybody help me? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## clee01l (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  What you are seeing are the clipping indicators.  Red indicates blown highlights and Blue indicates blown blacks.  In the Histogram on the upper right side are two triangles enclosed in squares. Clicking on the right triangle will toggle the clipping indicators off and on. You probably want to leave the indicators on since this leet you know which areas have been pushed until no data remains.

In the Basic develop panel use the Highlights slider and the Whites slider to pull the overexposed areas back into range.


----------



## chris_j (Jan 18, 2015)

Brilliant! Thank you. That is the problem! I will keep it turned on and see how I can use it.


----------

